
Natural Selection May Help Account for Dutch Height Advantage - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/09/science/natural-selection-may-help-account-for-dutch-height-advantage.html?mabReward=A7&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=Recommendation&src=rechp&WT.nav=RecEngine&_r=0
======
BerislavLopac
According to Wikipedia [1], Dinaric Alps (i.e. the Balkans) is the area with
consistently the tallest men and women alike.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_aro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world)

------
advanderveer
In the digital era natural selection seems to gain a preference for persons
that able to reach high blades in the server rack.

